# Drehbuch übersetzen



## Tripleh84 (18. Juni 2013)

*Drehbuch übersetzen*

Hi,

wollte mal fragen ob von euch einer ein English Spezialist ist. Ich schreibe grad ein Drehbuch. Das dauert natürlich noch lange. nur kann ich das nur auf Deutsch schreiben. Und wenn ich irgendwann mal jemand ein Drehbuch vorlege mit dem Google übersetzer, lachen die mich aus. Mein das schon ernst und die Idee ist Super. Vielleicht kann das einer ja super, oder kennt irgendwelche Firmen die mir das so übersetzen wie ich das in Deutsch geschrieben hab. Aber nicht das die mir dann mein Drehbuch klauen.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*

Kennst du keine Deutsch-Englisch Übersetzer. Außer jetzt der verdammte Google Übersetzer!


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*



https://www.tolingo.com/de


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*

ja das problem ist, ob die direkt übersetzen oder auch den genauen zusammenhang.


----------



## True Monkey (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*



Die Frage sollte eher sein ob du dir das leisten kannst es da machen zu lassen .

Nicht ob die das können den das steht zweifelsfrei außer frage (Zertifizierte Qualität (DIN EN 15038:2006)


----------



## Wim1337 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*

Ja, ich kann TrueMonkey nur zustimmen.
Eine professionelle Übersetzung wird auf keinen Fall günstig 
Falls du jemanden engagierst, stelle sicher, dass er oder sie den Begriff Skopus kennt.

http://www.christianlehmann.eu/ling...tianlehmann.eu/ling/lg_system/sem/skopus.html

Herzliche grüße


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*

Okay, scheint dann nicht billig zu werden. Aber hab ich auch nicht erwartet. Ich werde es erstmal fertig stellen. Dann überlegen, ob ichs einfach auf dem PC vergammeln lasse, oder es versuche an den Mann zu bringen.
Muss erstmal gut werden


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*

Bist Du auch sicher, dass Du ein gutes DREHbuch hast, oder ist es einfach nur eine gute Story, die man auch verfilmen könnte? Ein Drehbuch hat nämlich ne Schreibform, die eher sehr karg in Sachen "Drumherum" ist und an sich nur in Stichworten Handlungsort, Tageszeit, beteiligte Personen mit ggf. wichtigen Gefühlsausdrücken, wichtige Gegenstände und Aktionen sowie Dialoge beinhaltet. Aber keine längeren ausführlichen Sätze (außer wenn die Charaktere halt längere Sätze sprechen  ). Also, da steht dann normalerweise nicht wie in nem normalen Buch


_Tipleh84 öffnete den Brief mit dem Angebot des Übersetzers, und schlagartig stiegen in ihm die Sorgen hoch: 15.000 Euro für eine Übersetzung von 100 Seiten Text?! Er konnte es kaum glauben - woher sollte er das Geld nehmen? Er ließ sich in seinen alten Sessel fallen, der schon lange eine neue Polsterung verdient hätte. Ein geflüstertes "Fog!" kam über seine Lippen._

und auch nicht so was wie

_Die Kamera fährt durch den Raum, man sieht unter anderem einen alten Sessel in der Mitte des Raumes, am linken Rand kommt Tripe84 ins Bild - er trägt ein rotes TShirt und eine blaue Jeans mit einigen Löchern. Er ist sehr angespannt und öffnet einen Brief, den er in der Hand hielt - CloseUp auf das Schreiben aus dem Brief: dort ist fett der Betrag "15.000 Euro" zu erkennen. CloseUp auf Kopf und Oberkörper von Tripleh84 - er wirkt geschockt und lässt sich in den alten Sessel fallen. Nun eine Totale des Zimmers mit dem Sessel in der Mitte. Tripleh84 wirkt konsterniert und gibt ein leises "Fog!" von sich._


sondern eher nur

_Innen - typisches Studentenwohnzimmer - Tag. Tripleh84 steht im Raum und hat einen Brief in der Hand, den er öffnet. Im Brief steht, dass d__ie Übersetzungskosten 15.000 Euro betragen. Tripleh84 lässt sich mit geschocktem Gesicht in einen Sessel fallen. TRIPLEH84 (flüsternd) Fog!_


und das dann auch noch auf bestimmte Weise formatiert, also eingerückter Text, Absätze, Groß/Kleinschreibung usw. Was an sich auch nicht üblich ist, sind genauere Beschreibungen wie zB Farbe des Sessels und auch so was wie Zb Kamerafahrten, CloseUp-Anweisungen usw. wie in meinem Beispiel2 - und vlt sieht das in den USA wiederum ganz anders aus...  d.h. erst mal müsstest Du nen Experten fragen, ob Deine deutsche Version denn wirklich ein "Drehbuch" ist, und dann müsste der Übersetzer sich auch noch mit den Formalien für US-Drehbücher auskennen...


ich hab nämlich selber auch schon mal was überlegt und dachte früher, dass man da als Drehbuchautor auch Dinge wie genaue Details von Dingen, Kameraeinstellungen und ggf. sogar Musik reinschreibt oder es zumindest als Vorschlag machen "darf", aber scheinbar ist das überhaupt nicht so, damit ein Regisseur und auch Kameraleute usw. sich selber was ausmalen wollen, wie DIE es sich vorstellen, wenn sie das relativ nackte Drehbuch lesen. Die sehen es dann nicht gern, wenn alles schon vorher festzustehen scheint...


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*

@Herboy

danke für die Klaren aussagen. Ich hab bisher echt nur die Handlung, Story ect. Aber hab auch die paar Einzelheiten im Kopf. Nur aufs Papier bringen, das es wie ein Drehbuch aussieht, wird dann eher schwer. Und nur ne Idee zum Film und ein Handlungsangabe reicht auf jedenfall nicht.

Aber man Könnte die Idee, Handlung und Einzelheiten mit einem Autor teilen, der das Drehbuch schreiben könnte!?


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*

"Suche native Speaker für..." an der Uni aushängen-oder Zeitung deiner Wahl, Preis aushandeln

>>> Studenten diverser Filmhochschulen anschreiben ggf. ob die dir helfen können bzw. das ganze "professionell" überarbeiten


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Drehbuch übersetzen*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Aber man Könnte die Idee, Handlung und Einzelheiten mit einem Autor teilen, der das Drehbuch schreiben könnte!?


Klar kann man das. Da ist dann nur die Frage, was der haben will. Da brauchst Du aber nicht mit "Gewinnbeteiligung" zu kommen, denn was meinst Du, wie viele Leute schon meinten, die hätten DIE super-Story, und daraus wurde dann nicht mal ansatzweise ein Film, nicht mal ein Buch?    Da würde ein Autor also Kohle sehen wollen, außer Du findest einen, der Deine Idee wirklich hammermäßig findet und 100% dahintersteht.

Bei den Oscars kennst Du ja auch sicher die Kategorie "best adapted screenplay", das ist entweder ein neues Drehbuch auf Basis eines bereits bekannten Drehbuches und ansonsten nichts anderes, als dass Drehbuchautoren einen zb Roman oder ein Theaterstück so "übersetzt" haben und auch Dinge gekürzt haben, dass er den Drehbuch-Formalien entspricht.


----------

